# Here are my prized bottles



## sloughduck (Sep 7, 2010)

Decided to try and put on my prized pickles.Hope this works


----------



## sloughduck (Sep 7, 2010)

Apparently it didn't,well back to the drawing board.


----------



## sloughduck (Sep 7, 2010)

trying again


----------



## sloughduck (Sep 7, 2010)

once again


----------



## sloughduck (Sep 7, 2010)

its working


----------



## sloughduck (Sep 7, 2010)

another


----------



## sloughduck (Sep 7, 2010)

last one even though all the shelves aren't pictured


----------



## LC (Sep 7, 2010)

Pics good and clear , a very nice display and a sharp looking case that they are displayed in .


----------



## idigjars (Sep 8, 2010)

Beautiful bottles!  Beautiful display cabinet.  Thank you for sharing your collection with us.  

 Please email me your home address.  I have something I would like to send you for your collection.

 Best regards.   Paul


----------



## Poison_Us (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 8, 2010)

Very very nice collection and display cabinets!  I bet it took a long time to assemble?  I trust you've been to the Senator Heinz Museum in Pittsburgh and seen the Heinz displays.


----------



## sloughduck (Sep 8, 2010)

Decided to put the rest of this series of Pickle bottle pictures up.Hope I am not boring anyone.Just wanted to share.


----------



## sloughduck (Sep 8, 2010)

I started to collect pickles in earnest 10 years ago.


----------



## sloughduck (Sep 8, 2010)

Some of the labeled examples are marriages,but with the correct labels,Mainly the Blairs.


----------



## sloughduck (Sep 8, 2010)

Ever Since I was a little kid I have always loved pickles.Probably why I collected their bottles.


----------



## sloughduck (Sep 8, 2010)

These are in the shelves I built into my windows


----------



## sloughduck (Sep 8, 2010)

This room 2 months ago was my antique and collectibles shop


----------



## sloughduck (Sep 8, 2010)

My wife and I are now both retired,we want to travel around the USA and see all of the beautiful country we live in.


----------



## sloughduck (Sep 8, 2010)

Look at the last picture,see the Pin Money pickle in the center,I have a 1 gallon wooden pickle cask with their name on it.very unique


----------



## sloughduck (Sep 8, 2010)

Well that's it for now,Did I mention I also have collected sauce bottles and mustards for about 20 years.I have a copy of Zumwalts book filled with penciled notations of food bottles she doesn't have listed.There must be a whole boat load out there.I also collect 1/2 pint flasks,Handled chestnuts,nippers. Pretty soon I will have to start letting go of my 39 year collections and get them into someone elses hands.By for now and keep diggin


----------



## sloughduck (Sep 8, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot
> 
> Very very nice collection and display cabinets!Â  I bet it took a long time to assemble?Â  I trust you've been to the Senator Heinz Museum in Pittsburgh and seen the Heinz displays.


 
 Nope not yet,But that will go on my list of places to visit,along with the Corning Glass Museum


----------



## woody (Sep 8, 2010)

Great collection, Don


----------



## LC (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice collection of pickle jars Don . I have found them off and on over the years , but the labels were never intact so I never hung onto them . They look good with the labels attached . Thanks for sharing , I enjoyed viewing them .


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice glass sloughduck;   I didn't see many SARATOGA bottles but I am always looking for bottles that have the Half-Leaf Mold Cavity Repair weld showing on the glass.  I have found quite a few of them to examine but I still haven't found a duplicate bottle that has this mark on it.  I have one with 1 and a 1/2 one on it.  I have found a bottle with two of them X-d over each other and some others that I need to go check out.  It is just one of my studies about early glass forming methods.  RED Matthews


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow, thanks for the close ups, food bottles are great and underated, which is what you want while you are putting them together.  That's an outstanding collection.  Stop in if you pass by Delta.


----------



## annie44 (Sep 9, 2010)

Great collection!  I notice you have two of the largest size Sanborn Parker Union Brand Boston Pickles.  Is the lighter one a citron color?  I have one, and yours is the only other one like it that I've seen (although I realize of course there are more).   

 If you are still acquiring new specimens I have a couple of fairly hard to find square Skilton Foote Bunker Hill pickle bottles that I was planning to sell.   I have a light amber, dark amber (with damage), and aqua.  

 Great display case!  Thanks for sharing your pictures!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 9, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: sloughduck
> 
> Ever Since I was a little kid I have always loved pickles.Probably why I collected their bottles.


 

 Those are some beautiful examples,....Very nice collection!


----------



## glass man (Sep 11, 2010)

WONDERFUL!!


----------



## sandchip (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow!  Those are great.  I think I've got maybe one label only pickle like the one at 12:50:25, only with the label reading "Choice Family Sour Pickles made by Strosler & Co. Louisville, Ky."


----------



## div2roty (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice, here is my only pickle bottle.







 Its pontiled!!


----------



## sloughduck (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow that's a sweet pickle .super clean,great embossing.I love it


----------



## sloughduck (Sep 12, 2010)

Can you post a pic.I'd love to see it.


----------



## ktbi (Sep 16, 2010)

Don - did you close your shop? I lost my breath when you took me on a tour of your house.  Fantastic collection....Ron


----------



## sloughduck (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes the shop is closed.I worked for the Local school district for 30 years(retired in 2006) I have been selling bottles,smalls and the like at shows for 34 odd years;mainly to fuel my collecting habits.Just took up to much of my time and since my lady retired its time to go Rving,Fishing and just enjoying retirement.I still have bottles to sell,will probably do the Santa Rosa show,will skip the Auburn show ,time to let new blood into that show.If ya want to come by and look thru show boxes(what I got left)your welcome to do that.Most of the shop was loaded into a truck and taken to Michaan's Auctions in Alameda.Nothing has sold yet as they were still cataloguing.Probably won't make much from the auction,but just didn't want to deal with all those things anymore.I aquired lots from when i lived in my old home(squireled it away for 26 years) Later on I plan to sell all my sauce bottles,mustard bottles,I really liked food bottles.But I also at a later date will let my historical flasks(1/2 pints) go,My nippers and figurals,Chestnuts and pattern flasks.I going to concentrate on building custom fishing rods,I built my first rod at 9 years of age(63 now).I make some nice spinning rods and light saltwater rods.Also have built a couple of fly rods.Its something to do during the rainy season,plus I like putting a good fishing rod in someones hands at a price that is reasonable.You should drop by and see how the old ashop now looks.Still got to figure out how I am going to display my 200 plus collection of essences of jamaica gingers ;just my have to build a special case.


----------



## Lordbud (Dec 1, 2010)

If you decide to sell any spice/mustard bottles from San Francisco please let me know (in the future). I've never seen that many labeled pickles all in one collection. Have to have pickles on my burgers...[8D]


----------



## sloughduck (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey, this was a old post I have a nice San Francisco olive oil box I neeed to part with,$20.00 you pick up.


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Apr 24, 2012)

Very nice collection, thanks for sharing.


----------



## sem_yeto (Apr 24, 2012)

Sloughduck:  What can you tell me about the Pin Money bottle?  I dug an example earlier this yr. My impression was that it was some type of food bottle because of the typical shape and size.  The name really throws me though.....


----------



## epackage (Apr 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  sem_yeto
> 
> Sloughduck:  What can you tell me about the Pin Money bottle?  I dug an example earlier this yr. My impression was that it was some type of food bottle because of the typical shape and size.  The name really throws me though.....


 Pin Money was a pickle company, those bottles held relish..


----------



## sloughduck (Apr 24, 2012)

I disagree,I think they did hold pickle


> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## appliedlips (May 7, 2012)

If you have any embossed cathedral sauces or colored cathedrals I am very interested if you sell. Thank you


----------

